# rc66x remotes no longer work??



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

What is up with not being able to program remotes anymore??

Ive tried many receivers, h24, h25 none of them will program a remote anymore.

This isnt a new thing this has been ongoing for about a year.

Whats the deal?? It worked the previous 5 years now it gets to what seems like about 99% then says try again.

Really frustrating to leave new clients with remotes that dont work. I can make the tv work by doing a code search but setting up av and volume lock is what id like to do without the manual how to 50 step process.

Is this something they just don't care about and will never fix, seems odd to have brand new equipment that doesnt work.

Seems to have happened when they redesigned the remote and moved all the codes around, i used to know how many clicks in the manual search wihich brand was what. Like samsung used to be number 3, vizio number5, sylvania number 27. Not sure why they thought they had to change that, and the remote is still the same model number, obviously completely different though.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try the old method and program in 981. This will reset the remote to factory settings and you can start fresh.
This works sometimes.

For the receiver to set the remote code it must be H24 or HR24 or higher number and the remote must have the "X" after the number in the model number.

Have you tried using this ? Choose the remote model, then the TV brand, then the AVR if necessary.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes when the automatic programming says it didn't work, it actually did. And sometimes it doesn't. My HR-44 worked fine, but it is rare for me to encounter other units in customers homes that work fine the first time.

BTW, I really hate the automatic dingus, and frequently will just use the old list of codes printed on actual good old paper.

You can also use your cell phone camera to see where the signal is being emitted from the receiver, just to make sure it is working and it isn't blocked by a knick knack or something.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's not a problem that I've seen widely reported in any of the various forums. If something changed with the ability to program the RC65X remotes, I would have expected way more posts about it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you said you tried different receivers with the same remote, how about trying different remotes with one receiver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> It's not a problem that I've seen widely reported in any of the various forums. If something changed with the ability to program the RC65X remotes, I would have expected way more posts about it.


its a problem. the only remote that would program was the pre new release remote, same model number rc65x

I just used one of those from 2 or 3 years ago and the h25 programs it just fine.

I have over 100 of these new model remotes that dont work iwth any receiver for programming. Again, it states the same model number and have only been shipped out from P10 less than a year. If you got any before that they work.

It IS a PROBLEM......


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> you said you tried different receivers with the same remote, how about trying different remotes with one receiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the same for any of the 100 remotes that i have, or any receiver i have encountered. I have tried over 25 receivers.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

gov said:


> Sometimes when the automatic programming says it didn't work, it actually did. And sometimes it doesn't. My HR-44 worked fine, but it is rare for me to encounter other units in customers homes that work fine the first time.
> 
> BTW, I really hate the automatic dingus, and frequently will just use the old list of codes printed on actual good old paper.
> 
> You can also use your cell phone camera to see where the signal is being emitted from the receiver, just to make sure it is working and it isn't blocked by a knick knack or something.


Yes, but hr44 is a totally different ballgame, that programs via RF. Has nothing to do with this problem.

I have noticed my HR44 will not code an audiosource soundbar either, that keeps giving error, and it actually doesnt work, its not just lieing like usual. Go ahead and try audiosource S3D60....it doesnt work


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Try the old method and program in 981. This will reset the remote to factory settings and you can start fresh.
> This works sometimes.
> 
> For the receiver to set the remote code it must be H24 or HR24 or higher number and the remote must have the "X" after the number in the model number.
> ...


I know that...... im just looking for this to work at any other the future 100's of jobs. Not just one remote. It worked for 5 years, why break it now???????


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jodean said:


> I know that...... im just looking for this to work at any other the future 100's of jobs. Not just one remote. It worked for 5 years, why break it now???????


I just got 2 *RC66X* remotes off Ebay last week for spares.
I just now opened one, went thru the setup for my Samsung TV on my HR24-100, chose that I don't know my TV model number,
it told me to keep the remote pointed at the receiver and press Select , I did and the remote green light started flashing,
then it told me to press volume up. I did and the volume changed. I chose it worked.
Done

Edit: Update: I also have an RC65RX that I just tried this same procedure.
It took me straight to Samsung TV and the gave me a bunch of codes to manually program into it.
I thought maybe that was because it was already programmed for it so I did a reset of the remote and then started over.
It worked also the same as the RC66X.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jodean said:


> .... the only remote that would program was the pre new release remote, same model number rc65x
> 
> ....


What's a "pre new release remote"???


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I just got 2 *RC66X* remotes off Ebay last week for spares.


I am with Jimmie on this one as well. I just tried 1 RC66RX on an HR24-500 to a Panasonic TV, no issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds like no one else is having this same problem.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> What's a "pre new release remote"???


And this is why you are useless on this conversation...

If you do not know that they have a new remote out.....well then you cant really help out then huh???


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sounds like no one else is having this same problem.


Let me fix this for you....

"Sounds like no one else if having problems with the older rc65x remotes."

Yes thank you.....i also do not have any problems with the older rc65 remotes.

Not sure but the ones that dont work have a green sticker on the front of the plastic bag. All previous and older remotes of the same model do not have this tag, clear bag.

Sure is funny how the gods of the directv forum never know anything about new products that directv has.

Again, same as before get flammed for a year about how Im the ONLY one with lnb problems, then directv finally puts the bulletin out that the wnc lnbs wouldnt work wiith h24-700.

Simply amazing!!!!! One tech in the whole country was getting bad lnbs......hmmmm.......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The remotes with the Green sticker are IR only remotes and the Red sticker indicates the remote is IR and RF capable.
All of the ones I have bought had the stickers on the clear plastic bag and 2 batteries on the bottom.

My test yesterday involved one from a bag with a Green sticker, the RC66X and one from a bag with a Red sticker, RC65RX.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jodean said:


> And this is why you are useless on this conversation...
> 
> If you do not know that they have a new remote out.....well then you cant really help out then huh???


If by chance you are trying to use an RC71 to program the H24, etc. then that is a problem. They work in RF mode on the Genies and Clients only.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay my fault on that, had to put on my glasses

The remotes not working are rc66x

which are still claimed compatible with h24 and above. This remote will not work with h24 or h25. I did however just program it with my c31 client no problems.

I have 4 different dealers giving out rc66x remotes and none of them ever work with h25, all brand new, new installs.

FIX IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jodean said:


> And this is why you are useless on this conversation...
> 
> If you do not know that they have a new remote out.....well then you cant really help out then huh???


"pre new release" makes no sense to anyone.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> What's a "pre new release remote"???





Jodean said:


> And this is why you are useless on this conversation...
> 
> If you do not know that they have a new remote out.....well then you cant really help out then huh???


First time I've ever read a negative comment about Litzdog911 or his knowledge level WRT DBS.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jodean said:


> Okay my fault on that, had to put on my glasses
> 
> The remotes not working are rc66x
> 
> ...


I hope you are aware that most of us are users of the product and not DirecTV employees. Go to the DTV website and send them an email about your problem.
I do not have an H24 or 25 to try. My test was on an HR24-100.

You would do well to cool off before posting here. These people are a lot of help to all that come. Getting mad and smart remarks will make the most of them stop responding to you.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jodean said:


> Okay my fault on that, had to put on my glasses
> 
> ....


Ummm, right.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> You would do well to cool off before posting here. These people are a lot of help to all that come. Getting mad and smart remarks will make the most of them stop responding to you.


It doesnt matter, i get attacked here from all the "good" guys because i reveal all the problems that directv doesnt fix......

On any other forum, say the jeep forum, if i had posted about the new remote for a winch, the first reply would have been "are you sure about the model number. because the new remotes for the winches are 66 and not 65's"

but NOOOOO on this forum it just goes on and on about how everyone elses stuff works and im the only one that EVER has issues.

And lets see.....a PRE new release......if you know english means the same as prior to new release, same difference......


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I am with Jimmie on this one as well. I just tried 1 RC66RX on an HR24-500 to a Panasonic TV, no issues.


no one said anything about HR models

all the ones ive tried i have listed H24, H25 they all get 99% done then fail


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Of course the simplest explanation would be a defective remote.

Just sayin'


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I am with Jimmie on this one as well. I just tried 1 RC66RX on an HR24-500 to a Panasonic TV, no issues.


hmmm...mine say rc66x on them

the rf remotes do indeed program, i never said those dont


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Okay my fault on that, had to put on my glasses
> 
> The remotes not working are rc66x
> 
> ...


as soon as I get home, I will get an RC66X remote to try. Although I only have HR24, no H25

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

